# Τα Πεταλάκια



## Theseus (Apr 30, 2017)

I need help with the bits in bold:-

Τα Πεταλάκια

Για να βρεις κυρά μου γούστα
πάμε τσάρκα με τη κούρσα
να κρατάς το χαλινάρι 
όλο σκέρτσο και καμάρι 

Τάκα τάκα τάκα τα πεταλάκια
ντρίγκι ντρίγκι ντρίγκι τα κουδουνάκια
ντρίγκι ντρίγκι ντρίγκι τα κουδουνάκια
τάκα τάκα τάκα τα πεταλάκια 

- Ρεφραίν -

Θα τραβήξουμε δυο ούζα
κι *ο Ψαρής* θα κάνει σούζα
κι αν δεν πάρουμε χαμπάρι
*αγκαλιά θα μας τουμπάρει*

- Ρεφρέν -

Στη πηγή θα σταματήσω 
τ' αλογάκι να ποτίσω
κι αν γουστάρεις μάνι μάνι
θα ξεζέψουμε στο χάνι

- Ρεφρέν -
I got these words from this fascinating video clip (even though the editor calls this song 'a bit corny':-


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2017)

Ψαρής is a common name for a grey horse.

So:

We'll down a couple of ouza
and Grey will stand on its back legs.
If we don't realise it in time
it will throw us off while still locked in embrace.

(Sorry, can't do anything more poetic at the moment.  )


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2017)

Common names for animals in Greek, usually referring to their colour or other qualities or just because: 
For horses (and donkeys) : Ψαρής (grey), Ντορής (brown), Μαύρος
For donkeys: Κυρ-Μέντιος, Γκαρής (that's the Greek name of Eeyore from Winnie the Pooh)
For dogs: Αζώρ, Φλοξ (flame)
For goats: Κανέλλα (brown), Φλώρα (white) and others that are used to describe the appearance, rather than to call the animal
Foxes in popular myths are: κυρά Μαριώ

Glad to see Theseus that you are moving away from folk music to more modern options.


----------



## Theseus (May 1, 2017)

Thanks, Nickel, for your translation & thanks to you for all those names for animals, SBE. As for more modern options. I have two sentences for translation from Mimi Spencer, a well-known journalist & columnist in papers & magazines, about reaching the age of fifty. The article only appeared on Saturday, so I can't get more modern than that! I like her style but I find the type of writing impossible to imitate in Greek. I'm going to post these sentences under Greek to English queries. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2017)

nickel said:


> Ψαρής is a common name for a grey horse....



We will down a couple of ouza,
Grey will stand on its legs "souza",
If we don't pay him attention,
Off he'll throws us, no question.

(Sang in the original rhythm.  )


----------



## Theseus (May 4, 2017)

I like it, Dr. It misses the embrace, though..:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2017)

Theseus said:


> I like it, Dr. It misses the embrace, though..:)



You can't have everything, Theseus! :)


----------



## Theseus (May 4, 2017)

Hahaha!? I'll try & add it, Dr.:)


----------

